# Do black and navy blue go together?



## Casablanca (Apr 16, 2007)

I've heard some people say that black and navy blue don't match, but I thought that both those colors go well with pretty much anything. Any opinions?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Casablanca said:


> I've heard some people say that black and navy blue don't match, but I thought that both those colors go well with pretty much anything. Any opinions?


It's what you would wear in England. In America some would say brown is better with navy, though Americans who follow traditional business dress (which is NOT trad) you wear black shoes with a navy suit to work


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it depends on what you're talking about. Black is a neutral color so it shouldn't "clash" with much of anything. What I think people mean is that the contrast between navy blue and black is so minimal that if you wore, for example, a navy blazer with black pants it winds up looking like a mismatched suit. A navy blazer with lighter grey pants is a better choice because of the higher contrast.

As has been mentioned black shoes with a navy suit would indeed be the classic choice.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I also like to wear a tie that has some black in it with a navy suit or navy sport coat and charcoal gray slacks. Too much black with navy would not look good. the accents are fine. black shoes, ties with black and blue patterns or stripes. black and blue pencil stripe shirts with blue suits are also nice. No black shirts or black pants and blue jacket or vice versa.


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

*Agreed*



Mark from Plano said:


> What I think people mean is that the contrast between navy blue and black is so minimal that if you wore, for example, a navy blazer with black pants it winds up looking like a mismatched suit. A navy blazer with lighter grey pants is a better choice because of the higher contrast.
> 
> As has been mentioned black shoes with a navy suit would indeed be the classic choice.


Hear! Hear!


----------

